# COD5: WAW patch.ff



## DestroyerAngeL (Feb 26, 2009)

When I am trying to run COD5, It always freeze then a window showing "Failed to log on (many times) then at the last row, "Could not find C:\...zone\english\patch.ff"" and then closes.I try to find some patch.ff in the internet but nothing available for download. I also search the DVD installer for that file but it don't have any patch.ff there. Any solution? Greatly appreciated.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

it could be a messed up install
did you downloaded any patch at all?

Download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game, follow the instructions in it to remove all the game remaining from the registry.

after that reinstall the game, try to run it
if it works, install Patch 1 and try it, then install patch 2 and try it


----------



## wright0776 (Mar 26, 2009)

i have the same problem and just for diagnostic reasons and my analyzing, did you torrent the game or is it a legit version? I am trying to figure out if the torrent is bad that I used or if its the install that is bad. thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

@ wright0776
Torrents can harm your PC and if you downloaded the game by torrents it's an illegal copy so delete it and buy the original game, we do not support illegal or pirated games
please read the forum rules!!


----------



## DestroyerAngeL (Feb 26, 2009)

This is legitimate copy and I bought it in a legal game store. The patch.ff pop up didn't show again but I can't run the game, as usual. Any other help..? I just want to play that game..

This CoD5: WaW must be called "Call of Duty 5: What a Waste" rather than "Call of Duty 5: World at War"..


----------



## wright0776 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey, i bought the real game  so i could play online, and the same thing happened until i installed the patches for the game (1, 2, and 3) and now it all works fine! hope this helps


----------

